
Reputation Capital and the Ruby on Rails Community - hwork
http://www.markmcgranaghan.com/2007/02/26/reputational-capital-and-the-ruby-on-rails-community/
======
jamiequint
I think some of this can be attributed towards Rails developers - like me :) -
liking the framework so much that they want to share the joy with everyone
else.

